# DS Game of the Month - March 07



## shaunj66 (Apr 18, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - March 2007*

It's time for GotM again! I know I know, calm yourselves! Deeeeep breathes.

There were absolutely loads of releases last month. (So many in fact, I had to adjust the maximum number of allowed poll choices!) Just look at that list. Now, pick your favourite!

So,... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for March 2007?*

The poll will close before the end of the month so get pickin'.

Myself, I was really looking forward to Wario, but it turned out to be a big disappointment, so I'll have to go with Theme Park DS.


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2007)

Puzzle Quest! Fucking sleeper. ;-;


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanted to vote Puzzle Quest, but CRA is more fun...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow I have got to start playing recently released games again, purely as it is the only one I played and is halfway decent Seiken Densetsu: Heroes of Mana. If I had played it custom robo may be there as well.


----------



## TheSpade (Apr 18, 2007)

I found CRA to be rather simple-minded for my tastes.  Puzzle Quest is the winner this month in my opinion.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2007)

Puzzle Quest all the way, still playing it now.

Theme Park and Quickspot were great fun and I can see myself going back to them in the future

Garfield Nightmare and Bubble Bobble were a nice diversions but they  didnt really set the world alight..

Custom Robo, Wario, Rayman Rabbids, Spectrobes were all massive dissapointments for me all of which were mediocre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope Front Mission 1st comes out in English soon.

I also think TMNT GBA deserves a mention, a nice little arcade fighter.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 18, 2007)

Quickspot, Theme park DS and Wario: Master of Disguise is the only games i enjoyed on that list.


----------



## Gestahl (Apr 18, 2007)

Puzzle Quest, no doubt. Although the gameplay could be more polished (for example, they could invent more interesting stuff to do between fights and make leveling mounts and researching spells and capturing cities really necessary) but still it's a very good effort. Couldn't play anything else until I beat this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, it would be awesome if administrators made a poll at the end of the year for the DS GOTY, and we would choose between all the games of the month.


----------



## The__B (Apr 18, 2007)

Wiffle ball FTW !!!1111

( didn't play any of the games so i chose wiffle ball since nobody else will vote for it ;P )


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 18, 2007)

quickspot and CRA


----------



## fishsticks (Apr 18, 2007)

Puzzle Quest. I'm obsessed enough to have beat all the quests... but I'll probably continue playing with the learning skills etc.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 18, 2007)

Puzzle Quest.

(Although I must admit, the PSP version is slightly better. Cripser and sharper, the PSP version is the only one I play now...)


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 18, 2007)

Didn't play any of the games, so i didn't vote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: I like Bubble Bobble *votes* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: 4 votes for Wiffle Ball


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 18, 2007)

Theme park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It brought back memories playing this on the ds.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 18, 2007)

Anybody who doesn't vote Puzzle Quest is a Communist.

There.  I said it.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2007)

I voted for Heores of Mana. I think the GBA release of TMNT was the game of the month!  Its kind of like river city ransom with a TMNT theme.
Gonna try puzzle quest out on the new G6, I must of missed the rls altogether!


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I voted for Heores of Mana. I think the GBA release of TMNT was the game of the month!Â Its kind of like river city ransom with a TMNT theme.
> Gonna try puzzle quest out on the new G6, I must of missed the rls altogether!



Did Heroes of Mana have an English option?


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mind Quiz FTW!


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2007)

puzzle quest (voted) and theme park...
hooray!


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 18, 2007)

CRA is waayy more fun than Puzzle Quest (IMO)


----------



## Brouhaha (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Anybody who doesn't vote Puzzle Quest is a Communist.
> 
> There.Â I said it.



There's a 95% chance the flashcart you have is communist too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





CRA did it for me this month.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's go Wiffle Ball


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

CRA, Theme Park DS, and Puzzle Quest tied in my book, but ennie meenie miny moe won it for puzzle quest


----------



## Intruder (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can't I find Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords?
Release number? Any link?
Thanks!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 19, 2007)

I picked shin-chan becausee i loved the show. Could never find the game (could never find 840+ roms)


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Why can't I find Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords?
> Release number? Any link?
> Thanks!



0936,


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't I find Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords?
> ...



Nice.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 19, 2007)

I am one of the approximately 10 people that didn't love puzzle quest...
and (AFAIK) the only one that didnt like it AT ALL...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CRA FTW


----------



## Torte (Apr 19, 2007)

Garfield's Nightmare FTW!  Puzzle Quest was ok, but highly over-rated because it was based on Bejewelled and everyone loves that right?  Hmm.. gotta give custom-robo a try, but I don't even know wtf it is tbh; I think I saw it on US TV when I was 10.  Haven't been to the States since then, and don't know not nothing now.

Seriously though, go play Garfield.  It's the shizzle.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Apr 19, 2007)

what a crappy selection


----------



## Gnat (Apr 19, 2007)

Puzzle Quest ate away my free time this month.
Played some Children of Mana too because i didn't know you could remove party members in puzzle quest which got me stuck in the questing. But hey, didn't notice there was a new mana game out already, gotta wait till its in english anyhow.


----------



## OrR (Apr 19, 2007)

Too many great games last month... I had to vote for Lost in Blue 2, though. It's simply amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Garfield's Nightmare and Theme Park DS, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still have to try Wario: Master of Disguise in English and maybe Puzzle Quest since everyone seems so crazy about it...


----------



## meepmeep (Apr 19, 2007)

I clearly made a misstake when I voted for Theme Park without having tried Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords . So if Theme Park wins by one vote you know who to blame.

Started playing Puzzle Quest yesterday and mah gaaaaawd it's good! A contender for Game of the Year in my opinion.


----------



## Foie (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Anybody who doesn't vote Puzzle Quest is a Communist.
> 
> There.Â I said it.



Can I change my vote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't want to be labeled as a communist XD

Anyway, theme park was a major letdown.  I guess I am just spoiled after playing a whole lot of Roller Coaster Tycoon.  I'll probably try out puzzle quest soon.  To be honest though, this month was pretty bad in terms of DS releases.  I have yet to try LiB2 yet though... Hopefully it will be better than the first (I played it, got to the puzzles, and gave up XD.  It was rather annoying though.


----------



## Wishmaster (Apr 20, 2007)

Toon-doku!


----------



## 4saken (Apr 20, 2007)

Can somebody explain to me why Puzzle Quest was that good? I played it for like 15 minutes and then I realized that the puzzle idea wasn't that great. I have how you navigate the world map too. Then again, it is probably the best game this month anyway


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Can somebody explain to me why Puzzle Quest was that good? I played it for like 15 minutes and then I realized that the puzzle idea wasn't that great. I have how you navigate the world map too. Then again, it is probably the best game this month anyway



I just loved the puzzle element mixed with the rpg element.  I thought that it was really refreshing.  Bejeweled is far from perfect - there's lots of chance involved, sometimes there's not a lot of strategy, and the pace of the game can absolutely slow to a crawl because there's no real time limit.

But, I still love it.  I never got hooked on bejeweled before, but now I understand how it can be so addictive.

I said it before, but it bears repeating - a sequel to puzzle quest based on the (I think) superior puzzle game of Tetris Attack would be fantastic.  Developers, take note.


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 20, 2007)

Puzzle Quest.... wait.. what?

207 misguided gamers out there

-i voted for pogo island, close between 'quickspot and themepark ds'


----------



## rahezal (Apr 20, 2007)

crayon shin chan the best i think for march


----------



## blackjack (Apr 20, 2007)

Chess for me. Just a classic game.


----------



## reilina (Apr 20, 2007)

pokemon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  j/k

probably Yu-Gi-Oh WC07


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 20, 2007)

PUZZLE QUEST FTW!!  AMAZING game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I made up a couple of guides with a friend that are posted over on Gamefaqs.com, so check'em out if you need help with Puzzle Quest


----------



## sipoon (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jalapeno @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Puzzle Quest.... wait.. what?
> 
> 207 misguided gamers out there
> 
> -i voted for pogo island, close between 'quickspot and themepark ds'



woah, you must be the only sane one,

pogo island is average, i loved the word game though, and i think quickspot is awesome but my vote goes to puzzle quest.... multiplayer is quite fun too


----------



## myclock (Apr 22, 2007)

Custom Robo arena is a good game. 13% only!!?? i do like this game getting to build robots then smash and mash them


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 25, 2007)

woah, you must be the only sane one,

pogo island is average, i loved the word game though, and i think quickspot is awesome but my vote goes to puzzle quest.... multiplayer is quite fun too



yeah pogo island, was nothing special, but it was a dull month

and like you said - word whomp*** is addictive


----------



## lastdual (Apr 26, 2007)

Puzzle Quest was a great surprise, and definitely deserves playing by any who haven't.

Bejeweled typically suffers from a high degree of random chance, but the RPG elements of Puzzle Quest really bring more order to the game, allowing you alter or stack the playing field in certain ways depending on your spells and equipment, etc. What other puzzle game gives satisfaction from RPG level grinding?

The only downside was that I wished the screen was bigger so that the icons would be easier to select (and my eyes would stop _bleeding_...). Hopefully they'll bring out a PC version eventually.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> Bejeweled typically suffers from a high degree of random chance, but the RPG elements of Puzzle Quest really bring more order to the game, allowing you alter or stack the playing field in certain ways depending on your spells and equipment, etc.



Very nicely put.  I was searching for the words before as to why the RPG elements of the game seemed to work so well and why the random chance thing wasn't that big of a deal, but you seem to have nailed it right there.


----------



## Gestahl (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> The only downside was that I wished the screen was bigger so that the icons would be easier to select (and my eyes would stop _bleeding_...). Hopefully they'll bring out a PC version eventually.


Actually, there's already a PC version and a PSP version (with the infamous companions glitch) : http://www.gamefaqs.com/search/index.html?...ords&platform=0.


----------



## Smack (May 1, 2007)

I am a late addition but I vote for Puzzle Quest as do many others here.  I have found I play that more than any DS game recently.  I was just about to give up on it but after a little bit of play a whole range of RPG elements come in which make for what seems like a unique gaming experience.  That and who can resist riding around on a giant rat?

Excellent game for commuters.


----------

